# límite de fluencia (materiales)



## fat

Hola,

se trata de una cualidad de los materiales:

"limite de fluencia"

Gracias


----------



## eesegura

fat said:


> Hola,
> 
> se trata de una cualidad de los materiales:
> 
> "limite de fluencia"
> 
> Gracias


¿Puedes proveer más contexto? Por ejemplo, no sabemos a cúales materiales te refieres.....


----------



## MissFit

limit of fluidity/viscosity ?????


----------



## fat

It´s about steel's structures


----------



## MissFit

MissFit said:


> limit of fluidity/viscosity ?????


 
If it is about steel, then fluidity/viscosity is NOT the right word.

Maybe _tensile strength_?  Tensile strength is the maximum that something can be bent without breaking--es el máximo que algo puede ser doblado sin romper.


----------



## eesegura

fat said:


> It´s about steel's structures


¿Se refiere a calentar al acero hasta que se ponga en líquido? Realmente, lo más context que puedes proveernos sería una ayuda.


----------



## SFO

Maybe *apparent elastic limit*.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Límite_de_fluencia

Saludos!


----------



## fat

Eso es lo q buscaba, no tenía muy claro lo que era.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Marabina

Hola chicos...tarde, pero...

Yo lo conozco como yield stress...siempre lo traduzco así, y jamás he tenido problemas...¿qué dicen?


----------



## Hosmini

Coincido con Marabina, es yield stress.


----------



## shoesmios

He leído muchos artículos sobre materiales. Yield strength siempre se refiere al límite elástico o límite de fluencia.

De hecho puedes revisar este foro:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=720538

Espero te sirva,

Joseph


----------

